# Lf: Art buddies



## miss_samychan (Jan 9, 2021)

I hope I'm in the right thread for this!
-----------


Hey! I'm looking for a drawing buddie. I had that for a long time with a friend and through it we both kept us motivated and stuff. And I think I really need someone talking to mostly art related stuff. Of course we can also talk about anything else.

It doesn't matter, if you're more comfortable with drawing humans or animals/ferals/ other creatures. Maybe we should be in the same skill range so we can improve together and help eachother.

I really would recommend an age like minimum 21-23+ or so. So we could also talk about NSFW stuff and such like that.

A bit about me: I'm an Anime/Manga Fan, yeah but I currently don't watch or read anything. I love to draw, gaming, (binge) watching tv shows and movies, reading books and so on. I'm really into True Crime, that's a really fascinating topic. When I'm drawing I prefer to do animal/ feral art atm. But I'm not a furry and also won't do too-furry'ish art.
*[edited]* Here are *Art Examples* (Please tell me, if you can't see them. But it should be public)

I would also prefer to do this on discord, so it might be easier but thats absolutely not required. We also can talk via the messages on th.

Just tell me a bit about you, hasn't to be much - of course no private informations please!

You can reply here, dm me or we switch to discord. I'm excited to hear from you!


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 9, 2021)

...I am on telegram. btw, you got nothing on your FA gallery... (,,•́ . •̀,,)


----------



## miss_samychan (Jan 9, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> ...I am on telegram. btw, you got nothing on your FA gallery... (,,•́ . •̀,,)


Yeah, I just have everything on toyhouse atm and don't know yet, if I'd move it here
.. and without it, you can't check what skill range I have.. right. Give me a sec or sth


----------



## miss_samychan (Jan 9, 2021)

I added a collage to the gallery


----------



## HeartAngel (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi there!! I've been wanting an art buddy for ages! I have trouble staying motivated to draw because i don't upload stuff online right now - so having someone to chat about art with would be amazing! Currently I'm mostly drawing human/kemonomimi art but I've been wanting to branch out for a while and do different things. 
As for my interests, I love gaming (currently playing the heck out of monster hunter world), anime/cartoons/animated media in general, and drawing ofc. I'm into true crime as well, and I don't mind a bit of fictional crime either!
I can't seem to see your art anywhere so I'm not sure if we're the same skill level, I'd like to be art pals either way!


----------



## miss_samychan (Jan 10, 2021)

HeartAngel said:


> Hi there!! I've been wanting an art buddy for ages! I have trouble staying motivated to draw because i don't upload stuff online right now - so having someone to chat about art with would be amazing! Currently I'm mostly drawing human/kemonomimi art but I've been wanting to branch out for a while and do different things.
> As for my interests, I love gaming (currently playing the heck out of monster hunter world), anime/cartoons/animated media in general, and drawing ofc. I'm into true crime as well, and I don't mind a bit of fictional crime either!
> I can't seem to see your art anywhere so I'm not sure if we're the same skill level, I'd like to be art pals either way!


Hey, thanks for your reply <3
I do have a collage as example on furaffinity (miss_samychan). Can you see it? Otherwise I'll dm it or upload it anywhere else too!

*[edited] *Here are *Art Examples*. It should work, that you can see them. Tell me, if it's otherwise


----------



## miss_samychan (Jan 12, 2021)

bump


----------



## MissNook (Jan 12, 2021)

I think it's better to have several drawing buddies ^^ I can be one of them if you're okay with me knowing that I like art trades and challenges but the downside is that I can get really busy and not be available for some times (often it's a few days to 10 days). I'm pretty good at finding flaws in art, mine including, but also the good sides of it. You can see how I do in the Tutorials and critiques forum, I'm often there trying to help  
I'm 32, and draw NSFW stuffs when I feel like it, so no problem about talking about it and sharing our art  
Here's my gallery: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/missnook/

Don't hesitate to PM me if you're interested so that we can exchange our Discord ids. If you're not, don't worry I won't take it personally! I hope you'll have fun with art!


----------



## miss_samychan (Jan 12, 2021)

MissNook said:


> I think it's better to have several drawing buddies ^^ I can be one of them if you're okay with me knowing that I like art trades and challenges but the downside is that I can get really busy and not be available for some times (often it's a few days to 10 days). I'm pretty good at finding flaws in art, mine including, but also the good sides of it. You can see how I do in the Tutorials and critiques forum, I'm often there trying to help
> I'm 32, and draw NSFW stuffs when I feel like it, so no problem about talking about it and sharing our art
> Here's my gallery: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/missnook/
> 
> Don't hesitate to PM me if you're interested so that we can exchange our Discord ids. If you're not, don't worry I won't take it personally! I hope you'll have fun with art!


You got a DM <3
-------------
I always appreciate art buddies. So, I'm looking forward to getting more replies <3


----------



## miss_samychan (Jan 14, 2021)

Is there anyone else looking for an art buddie? It can be fun and we can support and motivate each other!


----------



## sushy (Jan 15, 2021)

Yeah I miss some art buddies! I am 31, from the Netherlands, trying to make a living from art


----------



## Faustus (Jan 15, 2021)

I wouldn't mind, from time to time. I've got a big project on and I do tend to have difficulty maintaining enthusiasm.


----------



## miss_samychan (Jan 15, 2021)

sushy said:


> Yeah I miss some art buddies! I am 31, from the Netherlands, trying to make a living from art





Faustus said:


> I wouldn't mind, from time to time. I've got a big project on and I do tend to have difficulty maintaining enthusiasm.


I DM'ed both of you! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Glitter_Daddy (Jan 26, 2021)

If you still looking for drawing buddy? Need some feedback or give some tips I'm your guy.


----------



## Babybear_Di (Feb 6, 2021)

MissNook said:


> I think it's better to have several drawing buddies ^^ I can be one of them if you're okay with me knowing that I like art trades and challenges but the downside is that I can get really busy and not be available for some times (often it's a few days to 10 days). I'm pretty good at finding flaws in art, mine including, but also the good sides of it. You can see how I do in the Tutorials and critiques forum, I'm often there trying to help
> I'm 32, and draw NSFW stuffs when I feel like it, so no problem about talking about it and sharing our art
> Here's my gallery: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/missnook/
> 
> Don't hesitate to PM me if you're interested so that we can exchange our Discord ids. If you're not, don't worry I won't take it personally! I hope you'll have fun with art!


I wish to have buddies too.But english speaking are very hard for me, so i often feel tired for texting. But i like trades too( so orders i like way more XD)


----------

